# .::Norctastic Set Shop.::



## Norc (May 10, 2012)

WELCOME TO MY SHOP
​



RULES
♣Please turn off your signature.

♣Reputation and credit is an obligation.

♣Please provide a decent or high quality stocks or renders.

♣You must wait at least 3 days before starting to request again.

♣I'm fine with combining multiple renders into one piece,but I will not do the same with stock.

♣Please respond if you have any dissatisfaction towards my work and such.

♣Please be descriptive if you want something specific.

~Auto declined if you broke any of this rules.
~Request considered declined if I do not respond on your post/request.



WHAT I DO?
♣Signature

♣Avatar

♣Set




REQUEST TEMPLATE

Set, Signature or Avatar.
♣*Type:* Set, signature or avatar.

♣*Stocks/Renders:* Linked or spoiler.

♣*Size:* Junior, Senior or any other specific size that you want.

♣*Effects:* Any specifics effects that you wanted.

♣*Border:* Dotted, rounded, half rounded or any other type of border that you desire.

♣*Other:* Any other specific things that you want.



EXAMPLES OF MY WORK​
SIGNATURES

*Spoiler*: __ 









AVATARS


*Spoiler*: __ 









~More examples shall be provided soon.


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2012)

Good luck with your shop. 
I like your work, so I might request something sooner or later. 

But you should follow your own rules (turn off your signature)


----------



## Metaro (May 10, 2012)

huhu Me 

[sp]
Junior gif set :33

Dotted borders
Stock : 

avatar resize to 125x125 in Sasori


set Junior 

Thanks in advance 

[/sp]


----------



## Norc (May 10, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Metaro (May 10, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Norc (May 11, 2012)

More examples have been added.


----------



## krescentwolf (May 11, 2012)

?Type: Signature

?Stocks/Renders:

?Size: Signature 400x150

?Effects: Words in the sig, 'Shadow on the Moon'

?Border: Rounded boarder.

?Other: Please give it a general manga/comic-book style theme


----------



## Norc (May 11, 2012)

Sorry bro.
Its really hard to work on the stocks given,mainly because of the quality and its quite dull.I could get something from it but it probably would be bad.
As for the manga style,do you want it to be like a manga panel or...


----------



## krescentwolf (May 11, 2012)

A manga-style panel is fine... and maybe a half-tone dot effect or something. As for any kind of 'low quality' from the pic, thats fine... I don't mind.


----------



## Zoan Marco (May 11, 2012)

Set request: 

Stock: 
Size:Junior
Border: White dotted border
Effect: Change the background to a blackish pattern or something, and just add your own effects to make it look better
Text: Yes, my lord

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 11, 2012)

Request: Set
Stock -  

Size - Senior
Border - Anything that looks good
Effects - Surprise me
Text - Happy Birthday Alisdragon Black gothic cursive
Additional Info - A gothic romance background


----------



## Norc (May 11, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Set request:
> 
> Stock:
> Size:Junior
> ...





Alisdragon said:


> Request: Set
> Stock -
> 
> Size - Senior
> ...





krescentwolf said:


> ?Type: Signature
> 
> ?Stocks/Renders:
> 
> ...



Will do.
And people please provide a good or high quality stocks and renders,by that way you could get better result and I could work much faster.


----------



## Norc (May 12, 2012)

*krescentwolf.*


*Zoan Marco.*




*Alisdragon.*



I try to do something for the Hiei one but because of the quality and the color,nothing fit with it.So I just make a simple avatar with a solid border.

The outcome is pretty bad imo.
If you got any dissatisfaction towards the set,just ask me.


----------



## krescentwolf (May 12, 2012)

Thanks much! The sig looks awesome


----------



## Alisdragon (May 12, 2012)

Could you make a avatar out of the siggy you made for me?


----------



## master9738 (May 12, 2012)

•Type: Set

•Stocks/Renders: 
For Avy:
 (Focus on his face)

For Sig:


•Size: Junior, but if I'm able to, can I have a 150 x 150 avatar

•Effects: you choose, I trust in you

•Border: Dotted

•Other: Do your best work, make it look nice, THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME


----------



## Norc (May 13, 2012)

*Alisdragon*




master9738 said:


> •Type: Set
> 
> •Stocks/Renders:
> For Avy:
> ...



Request declined because of the quality of both stocks.Sorry bro.


----------



## zetzume (May 13, 2012)

amazing works . 

Request: Set
stock: 




Size - 100x100 and 125x125 
500x200 sig
Border -  none.
Effects - magical
Text - none 
Additional Info -  good luck. =)


----------



## Mirrow (May 13, 2012)

_*Request:* Set
*Avatar stock:* 
*Sig stock: *
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* would it be really annoying to ask for a range of borders?_


----------



## Norc (May 13, 2012)

zetzume said:


> amazing works .
> 
> Request: Set
> stock:
> ...



Will do.



Doctor said:


> _*Request:* Set
> *Avatar stock:*
> *Sig stock: *
> *Size:* Senior
> *Border:* would it be really annoying to ask for a range of borders?_



Do you mean different type of borders,if it is then I have no problem with it.


----------



## Mirrow (May 13, 2012)

Norc said:


> Do you mean different type of borders,if it is then I have no problem with it.



Yup that's what I meant, thanks.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 13, 2012)

I love the set you made for me, you are a awesome set maker.


----------



## Norc (May 13, 2012)

Thanks,glad you like it 

*zetzume*



Sorry I had trouble rendering the hair.

*Doctor
* 

*Spoiler*: __ 













If you got any dissatisfaction towards the set,just ask me.


----------



## Mirrow (May 13, 2012)

Norc said:


> *Doctor
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Amazing. Thank you very much.


----------



## Vash (May 13, 2012)

Sig please.




Size: 450x200 (or soemthing around that area)

Effects: Dark effects.

Border: White dotted border (Similar to my current ava)

Text: God of Shinobi (Can I have one with text and one without please)

Thank you


----------



## Norc (May 13, 2012)

Jak said:


> Sig please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do.

And adding another rule.

?I'm fine with combining multiple renders into one piece,but I will not do the same with stock.


----------



## Momoko (May 14, 2012)

Hello there! I wanna reguest 3 avatars. 
Sizes: 125x125, 150x150. 





    Border: Dotted but without white border though. 

    Effects: Make it fancy,

Thanks! :33


----------



## Norc (May 14, 2012)

_PENDING LIST:_

?Jak
?Amber


----------



## Norc (May 14, 2012)

*Jak*




*Amber*


----------



## Vash (May 14, 2012)

Norc said:


> *Jak*



Thanks dude, look awesome


----------



## Momoko (May 14, 2012)

Norc said:


> *Amber*



So amazing... I don't even... pek 

Will credit when I wear. Thank you~


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 14, 2012)

Sig request:
Stock: 
Text: : Mitsunari Ishida
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with the text and one without it

Ava request: 
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text: The Dark King
Notes: I want one with the text and one without it


----------



## Metaro (May 15, 2012)

Hey again :33

[sp]
Simple junior set


and dotted borders


Thank you and take your time :33

[/sp]


----------



## Norc (May 15, 2012)

_Pending List:_

•Spartan1337
•Metaro.
~You forgot the one week rule,but since your last request is 5 days ago I'll make an exception.


----------



## Norc (May 16, 2012)

*Metaro*





_Pending List:_

?Spartan1337~WIP


----------



## Premature Rapture (May 16, 2012)

Its actually pretty simple in my Opinion.

Could you do this:


Erase text. Then make 7 seperate images.

One saying 
"Add Reply"
"New Poll"
"Topic Opt."
"Closed"
"Edit Topic"
"Delete"
"Quote"

Thats it. haha. Thank you!


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 17, 2012)

Hey Rick . First request here.


*Request Type* - Set.
*Worker*          - _Norc_.
*Stock* - Avatar : [], Signature : []
*Size*              - Senior, make a 150x200 avatar as well though.
*Border*           - Anything that you judge looks cool for the Set.
*Effects*          - Anything you like.
*Text*             - On the Signature only; write : "_Necessary Evil_", with a cool font.
*Additional Info* - Just take your time _Norc_, and make it as cool as possible.


----------



## Norc (May 17, 2012)

_Pending List:_

?Spartan1337~WIP
?Necessary Evil


----------



## Norc (May 17, 2012)

*Spartan1337*



_
Pending List:_

•Necessary Evil~WIP




~Adding more rules.

•Please respond if you have any dissatisfaction towards my work and such.

•Please be descriptive if you want anything specific.


----------



## Premature Rapture (May 17, 2012)

Premature Rapture said:


> Its actually pretty simple in my Opinion.
> 
> Could you do this:
> 
> ...


You forgot me D:


----------



## Norc (May 17, 2012)

Oh sorry.
I'll see what I can do with that.


_Pending List:_

?Necessary Evil~WIP
?Premature Rapture~WIP


----------



## Imagine (May 18, 2012)

Type: Set

Size: Senior 

Stock:

Effects: Whatever you want

Text:The King Of Heros


----------



## Scratchy (May 18, 2012)

Type: Set

Stock: 
Ava: The shocked face
Sig: The one below that

Size: Not too big.
Effect: Whatever you think looks good.


----------



## Norc (May 18, 2012)

_Pending List:_

•Necessary Evil~WIP
•Premature Rapture~WIP
•ImaginBreakr
•Scratchy


----------



## Momoko (May 18, 2012)

3 avatars reguest.  
Sizes: 125x125, 150x150. 




    Border: None 

    Effects: Any effect that fits with the stocks. 

Thank you! :33


----------



## Sera (May 18, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Effects: Simple effects only please. 
[sp=Something like these]

[/sp]

Thank you!


----------



## Norc (May 18, 2012)

_Pending List:_

?Necessary Evil~WIP
?Premature Rapture~WIP
?ImaginBreakr
?Scratchy
?Amber
?Sera


----------



## Premature Rapture (May 18, 2012)

Norc. If you could, could you add different forms of Sharingan to the different pics
One Kakashi Mang
Tobi Mang
3 Tier SHaringan
Itachi Mang
Madaras Brother Mang or repititon of 3-4


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 18, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: Get ready to get rocked.
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without text.


----------



## Premature Rapture (May 18, 2012)

"Add Reply" - Sasuke Mang
"Fast Reply" -Itachi Mang
"New Poll" - Kakashi Mang
"Topic Opt." - 3 Tier Sharingan
"Closed" - Sushi or Madaras Brother Mang


Then

"Edit" - Kakashi Mang
"Quote" --Itachi Mang
"Delete" -- Sasuke Mang


----------



## Norc (May 19, 2012)

*Necessary Evil*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Choose which one fits you better.


----------



## Norc (May 19, 2012)

*ImagineBreakr*



*Scratchy*



_
Pending List:_

?Premature Rapture~WIP
?Amber
?Sera 
?Spartan1337

~Will try to finish all of this by tomorrow.


----------



## Imagine (May 19, 2012)

Thanks bro will do business with you again. Must spread.


----------



## Scratchy (May 19, 2012)

Looks nice. Thanks.


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot _Rick_, quality work.


----------



## Perseverance (May 19, 2012)

•Type: Set

•Stocks/Renders:  (the guy on the left), as an example only try showing his face as shown .

•Size: Senior

•Effects: Any really, but something like  would be cool.

•Border: rounded, black noticeable border

•Other: Please could you put the following quote somewhere on it; 

_“We would not like to be akin to those who kill sleeping civilians with bombs and shells.”_ 

and

_Ibn Al Khattab_ (you can put the name anywhere you like)


Thanks.


----------



## Norc (May 20, 2012)

*Amber*



*Sera*


----------



## Norc (May 20, 2012)

*Spartan1337*





_Pending List:_

•Premature Rapture~WIP
~Still working on your request,hope you'll be patience
•Perseverance


----------



## Premature Rapture (May 20, 2012)

For a work your not usually use to do doing, of course Ill be pateint. Thank you for taking it.


----------



## Sera (May 20, 2012)

Thank you. Can I get a border please?


----------



## Norc (May 20, 2012)

What type of border?


----------



## Sera (May 20, 2012)

One like this please:


----------



## Norc (May 20, 2012)

Here you go.




Don't forget to rep and creds.


----------



## Sera (May 20, 2012)

Thanks again.


----------



## Momoko (May 20, 2012)

Norc said:


> *Amber*
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Beautiful. 

Thank you, will credit and rep.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 20, 2012)

Can you make me an avy out of this?


I don't want anything done to it beside a very thin black border and one with no border if you don't mind.

150x150 size

Rep as reward thank you


----------



## jNdee~ (May 20, 2012)

Sig and Ava please 

With borders, a little more blurry background and text "Raijin" in the bottom left.


----------



## Norc (May 20, 2012)

_Pending List:_

•Premature Rapture~WIP
•Perseverance
•Grimmjow
•Raijin Flare


----------



## jNdee~ (May 20, 2012)

How bout this one? same conditions. Thanks


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 20, 2012)

Hi.

Could the OP work their magic on this pic for me, please:



*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* Can you add the rain effect or make the rain look real? If you can't do it don't worry about it.
*Border:* Doesn't matter.

Let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## Norc (May 20, 2012)

*Premature Rapture*

*Spoiler*: __ 

















_Pending List:_

•Perseverance
•Grimmjow
•Raijin Flare
•FoxxyKat


----------



## Norc (May 21, 2012)

*Grimmjow*



*FoxxyKat*


_
Pending List:_

?Perseverance
?Raijin Flare


----------



## Premature Rapture (May 21, 2012)

Omg they're beautiful. You did an amazing job, I just have one other request which involve the same thing. I can even credit you on the skin of the site for making. All I need is now a Rinnegan eye. No different forms just the Rinnegan eye. I dont have a format, but maybe this will help



Also could you change "New Poll"s Sharingan to "closed" sharingans

Closed Sharingan pic: 


I can wait very long.


----------



## Sayaka (May 21, 2012)

> ?You must wait at least 3 days before starting to request again.



read the rules sir.....


----------



## Norc (May 21, 2012)

Sayaka is right.
I will do those thing once the waiting period is over,also this will be the last time I do anything that involving other website.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 21, 2012)

Will this do??

here's another one 

Let me know if is still a quality prob


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 21, 2012)

Norc said:


> *FoxxyKat*


Holy shiznit!:amazed It's freaking awesome! Thank you so much. I love it! And you work fast, too. Much appreciated.^___^


----------



## Norc (May 22, 2012)

Raijin Flare said:


> Will this do??
> 
> here's another one
> 
> Let me know if is still a quality prob



The Erza one is fine but I can't see the 2nd picture.



FoxxyKat said:


> Holy shiznit!:amazed It's freaking awesome! Thank you so much. I love it! And you work fast, too. Much appreciated.^___^


Glad you like it.


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (May 22, 2012)

•Type: avatar.

•Stocks/Renders: 

•Size: 150*200

•Effects: No idea. Add any kinds of effects as you want. But  make it look good.

•Border: N/A


----------



## jNdee~ (May 22, 2012)

Norc said:


> The Erza one is fine but I can't see the 2nd picture.
> 
> 
> Glad you like it.



Erza should do  Thank You man


----------



## Norc (May 22, 2012)

nathan45 said:


> ?Type: avatar.
> 
> ?Stocks/Renders:
> 
> ...



The link doesn't work.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (May 22, 2012)

?Type: Set

?Stocks: avatar:
signature: 

?Size: Avatar: 125x125 Sig: I dont have a specific size so whatever works for you.

?Border: Thin black line for both.

?Text: I would just like the sig to say "Champion". Anywhere that make's it look good is fine.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Billie (May 22, 2012)

Type: Avatar
Size: Senior (150x200 & 150x150)
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever you want
Text: none
Border: None


----------



## Norc (May 22, 2012)

_Pending List:_

?Perseverance
?Raijin Flare
?Ichiro Miyata
?Joo


----------



## Perseverance (May 22, 2012)

Norc said:


> The link doesn't work.



I think he means this pic (accidental underscore) -


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (May 23, 2012)

Request: set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Anything that looks good
Effects - Any
Text - "Nobody is perfect, I'm nobody"
Additional Info - n/a


----------



## Premature Rapture (May 23, 2012)

Cnaceling my request. Thank you for the other request though  Will reccomend and request in the near future though.


----------



## Norc (May 24, 2012)

_Pending List:_

?Perseverance
?Raijin Flare
?Ichiro Miyata
?Joo 
?nathan45

~Will try to finish all of this request by tomorrow.


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 24, 2012)

*Request Type* - Set.
*Worker*          - _Rick_.
*Stock* -
*Size*              - Senior.
*Border*           - Anything that you judge looks cool for the Set.
*Effects*          - Anything you like, just don't make it 'bright'.
*Text*             - On the Signature only; write : "_Necessary Evil_", with a cool font.
*Additional Info* - I would like if it's possible to make two avatars, one focusing on Kabuto and one focusing on Orochimaru; other than that just take your time _Rick_, and make it as cool as possible.


----------



## Norc (May 25, 2012)

*Raijin Flare*



*Joo*

~Can't do much with it because the effects of the chidori is too overwhelming.

*nathan45*




_Pending List:_

•Perseverance
•Ichiro Miyata
•Necessary Evil


~Unfortunately some request have to be delayed for the time being because I am a bit busy at the moment.I'll try to finish some of this request when I have some time.Maybe by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Billie (May 25, 2012)

Norc said:


> *Joo*
> 
> ~Can't do much with it because the effects of the chidori is too overwhelming.


Awesome! I like it.


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (May 26, 2012)

Norc said:


> *nathan45*



OMFG! It's soo...beautiful! 

Will Rep you 2 times! 

Btw, can you add a border towards the sig?
and um, making the avi a lil, big. about 150*200? 150*150?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 29, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: I bring you despair... Ruination to all.
Border: dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without text.


----------



## Norc (May 29, 2012)

_Pending List:_

?Perseverance
?Ichiro Miyata
?Necessary Evil
?Spartan1337


~I am currently loaded with works and stuff.I'll do the request but there's no guarantee when I can finished it.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 1, 2012)

Changed my request...


----------



## Billie (Jun 4, 2012)

Type: 3x Avatar
Size: Senior (150x150 &150x200)
Stock:  /  / 
Effects: simple color Adjustments (like last time)
Text: none
Border: None


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jun 5, 2012)

Set Request: 
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: White dotted
Effects: up to you

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 6, 2012)

Requesting sig

stock: 
text: I walk towards the dark light
effects: whatever you think is best
Border: none


----------



## Krippy (Jun 6, 2012)

Got a sig request.

Stock: 

Size: Junior

Effects: whatever looks badass. Try to stretch it horizontally to prevent it from being too far to the left.

Border: One Thin black, one with no border.

Thanks!


----------



## Norc (Jun 6, 2012)

_Pending List:_

•Perseverance
•Ichiro Miyata
•Necessary Evil
•Spartan1337
•Joo
•Zoan Marco
•xKantStopx

~Motochika
Declined because:
•Please provide a youtube video when you requesting a Gifs.

~NatsuDragneel
I like the stock,but the quality is bad.

~Already starting to work on the recent request.


----------



## Tuan (Jun 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



hey norc,
you think you can retouch these 3 photo for me? is not in great quality if you pay attention to the edges and the background really sucks. please make it hd worthy. No need to re-size and you can retouch on their color if you like. thank you in advance. - tuan


----------



## Sourcandy (Jun 6, 2012)

hello darling! I was wondering if you could help me with a pair of avatars; I requested them on the general requests thread but no one has been able to help me; I'll understand if you don't want to make them because of that. 

If you're up for it though, here's the . 
Basically what I want is two matching avatars from the very first image in the picture. One for Mako and the other for Korra. A dotted border would be nice but if you think it won't look best then you can choose any other; same goes for any effects you would like to add. I would like them to be 150x200 if possible! :3


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello, requesting a sig. 



- Can you get rid of all that text in the bottom right from "Images of ... to Hoopswallpaper." 
- Can you make the "Eyes on the prize" and trophy in the background stand out
- Senior sized
- Yes for effects, your choice on how much is needed/what to do
- Your choice for everything else - no additional text


----------



## Fatality (Jun 6, 2012)

An Assassin's Creed Fan . You'll love these gifs. 

Senior Set

Video: 
Avatar: 2:07 - 2:11 (thin black border)
Signature: 1:49-1:55 (thin black border)

Video 2:
Avatar: 6:46-6:50 (Blue and Black Border)
Signature: 6:36-6:42 (Blue Black Border)


----------



## Motochika (Jun 6, 2012)

Norc said:


> ~Motochika
> Declined because:
> ?Please provide a youtube video when you requesting a Gifs.




Aw okay.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 6, 2012)

Request: Sig
Size: Junior
Stock: x
Effects and borders: all up to you =),but it should look awesome
Can you get rid of all that text in the pic.And could you align Yusuke in the center of the pic?


----------



## Metaro (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi

[sp]


Finally I can ask for a Senior set :33

avatar size 150x150

signature size: up to you

With Dotted Borders

Effects : If it can be colored like  ,  or 
would be perfect  I prefer blueish tones but If you think red would be cool just do it  .


Thanks in advance and take your time 




[/sp]


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jun 6, 2012)

Can I get a gif sig and gif avatar from 0:19 to 0: 29? [YOUTUBE]lyIe2aLesbM[/YOUTUBE] Thanks 

Request: Set
size: Senior


----------



## Araragi (Jun 6, 2012)

Norc said:


> ~NatsuDragneel
> I like the stock,but the quality is bad.
> 
> ~Already starting to work on the recent request.





better?


----------



## Norc (Jun 7, 2012)

_Pending List:_

?Perseverance
?Ichiro Miyata
?Necessary Evil
?Spartan1337
?Joo
?Zoan Marco
?xKantStopx
?Tuan
?Lucifer Morningstar
?Fatality
?Yasopp
?Metaro
?Light Hawk Wings
?NatsuDragneel

~No more request.


----------



## Norc (Jun 7, 2012)

*Perseverance*




*Ichiro Miyata*


----------



## Norc (Jun 7, 2012)

*Spartan1337*



*Joo*


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 7, 2012)

Norc said:


> *Ichiro Miyata*


Thanks, repped.


----------



## Norc (Jun 10, 2012)

*Zoan Marco*




*xKantStopx*




*Polat Alemdar*


_
Pending List:_

•Necessary Evil
•Tuan
•Sourcandy
•Lucifer Morningstar
•Fatality
•Metaro
•Light Hawk Wings
•NatsuDragneel

~2 slots open


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 10, 2012)

A sig

470x220

No border.

Make it awesome. Remember that Aizen SOTW entry. Awesome, just like that one. Or your previous ones. I don't know. Just make it good. Take your time.

If you need a render of the stock i've provided, i have the character cut off.


----------



## Norc (Jun 10, 2012)

Render please.Could make my work easier.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jun 10, 2012)

Norc said:


> *Zoan Marco*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Thanks, I love what you did with the background will wear soon._


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 10, 2012)

Norc said:


> Render please.Could make my work easier.





It's not the best cut ever, but yes, i am sure it will make your life easier. Good luck


----------



## Kusa (Jun 10, 2012)

Set request

Stock:

Effects: Up to you

Thanks


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 10, 2012)

well I request a set 
stock:
Effects: Up to you
Thanks


----------



## Norc (Jun 11, 2012)

_Pending List:
_
•Necessary Evil
•Tuan
•Sourcandy
•Lucifer Morningstar
•Fatality
•Metaro
•Light Hawk Wings
•NatsuDragneel
•Gogeta

~1 slot open.

~Chocilla
-Stock is low quality.

~vanhellsing
-Stock is low quality.


----------



## Kusa (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay then a different one

stock :

effects :up to you

thx

Edit: i don't have a higher resolution from this fanart 

Maybe this one is better ^^

stock :
effects:up to you


----------



## Norc (Jun 11, 2012)

The stock is nice,but the resolution is low.If you have the higher resolution of the stock then I'll do it,same goes to vanhellsing.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 13, 2012)

If you still have a slot open, I have one last set request. 

Type: Set
Stock:
Size: Junior
Effects: Whatever looks best
Border: Thin Black

Thanks again!


----------



## Motochika (Jun 13, 2012)

Salutations I would be most grateful if you would indulge me in some requests of mine. 



Avy:125x125 (under 100kib) with a solid gold frame.
Time:0:12-0:14 Source 1
Sig:350x170 gold frame.
Time: 0:07-0:12 Source 2
Time: 1:10-1:20 Source 3

I understand that all your request slots are filled so I'm fine being put on wait. Thank you for your time and your initial patience.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2012)

do you do transparencies ?


----------



## Norc (Jun 14, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> do you do transparencies ?



No.

_Pending List:_

•Necessary Evil
•Tuan
•Sourcandy
•Lucifer Morningstar
•Fatality
•Metaro
•Light Hawk Wings
•NatsuDragneel
•Gogeta
•xKantStopx

~No more slots opened.

Omega Reaper and Motochika
~Will started to work on your request once I done with all the request above.

Chocilla
~I don't like the stock,so I'll be declining your request.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 18, 2012)

Request: set
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Effects and borders: all up to you =),but it should look awesome


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 18, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Request: set
> Size: Junior
> Stock:
> Effects and borders: all up to you =),but it should look awesome





> ~No more slots opened.



Read what the man wrote


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 5, 2012)

Actually, i'll be cancelling my request. You don't seem to be doing any request even though more than 3 weeks have passed.
Good luck with whatever you do IRL.


----------

